
Ask HN: Beside Bitcoin, what has offered a 1 000 000× ROI over 7 years? - mrb
$1 invested in Bitcoin in April 2010 turned into $1 million. What else has offered a 1 000 000× ROI over 7 years?
======
DrScump
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tulip_mania](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tulip_mania)

~~~
mrb
No, tulip mania wasn't even close: 5,000× returns [1]. More successful
investments are easy to find, eg. someone pointed out in another thread that
the founders seed round of Uber generated 65,000× returns.

[1] The all-time record sale seems to have been about a bulb selling for 5,200
guilders ( [http://www.todayifoundout.com/index.php/2012/12/when-
certain...](http://www.todayifoundout.com/index.php/2012/12/when-certain-
tulips-cost-more-than-a-house/) ); and the pre-bubble price of tulip bulbs was
about ~1 guilder each.

------
mattbgates
Timing is everything.

LinkedIn crashed at the end of 2015, but recovered in early 2016, dropping
from around $250/share to $92 and rising up again to $190. If you took $10,000
and invested it and rode that wave... it is now $195. Would've been a 112% ROI
with about $11k made.

I did take a risk on investing in another company with $10k recently and made
$1000 in a day or two. There are websites out there that help you... its
definitely risk taking with chances of losing a lot of money if you aren't
quick enough, and while it's not technically insider trading... it's more
similar to penny stocks, where timing is everything, and if you have at least
a minimum of $10k to invest, and you ride the small waves.. you can make
thousands of dollars doing that.

Money makes money and with time money can be made. I have a 401k that I can't
touch because I no longer work at the job. I have spoken with financial
advisers about touching it or not touching, and while some suggested I move
it, the fact remains: My money got invested into some really good companies at
early stages that are just not available with any other plans, either with my
current company, or Roth IRAs, so leaving the money in there is just best. The
last time I put money in there was at 4k. A decade later, it is nearing $12k.
Might not sound like a lot to some people, but that is the power of money
making money on itself. I haven't touched it because I can't put anything into
it. Being as I'm still about 30-35 years away from retirement, I'm sure it
will be just fine if I leave it.

Kind of like a Futurama deal... where Fry gets frozen for 1,000 years...

>>The account had contained 93 cents in 1999, but after accruing interest at
2.25% per year for 1,000 years, the balance is now $4.3 billion. (
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Fishful_of_Dollars](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Fishful_of_Dollars)
)

~~~
jfaucett
The funny thing about that quote is that 4.3 billion would still probably have
an adjusted value of about 0.93 cents, assuming inflation continued at the
roughly 2-3% a year it has been in most western countries.

------
thiagooffm
Looking at ROI(or any indicator alone) is possibly the worst way to spend your
time, because it doesn't mean anything.

It's such a poor idea that you aren't even factoring the risks in. And can
barely factor it, as it's bitcoin. What is the chance of this entirely thing
breaking down tomorrow as people just give up believing on it? Big chance.

It's completely unusable. I can write a bash script which does more
transactions than bitcoin on a calculator. The blockchain model it uses has no
scale.

As soon as mining becomes more difficult and we hit close to 90% of the coins
and use doesn't increase up(because usage didn't take off, like the prices),
this is all worth 0.

Who has hit the jackpot is the one who sells before this ponzi scheme falls
down and entered early enough.

------
anonymouskimmer
1) Jackpot winning lottery numbers.

2) Possibly various patents.

This is more a matter of the sheer number of people who could become involved
in Bitcoin in a short amount of time (i.e. an artifact of the modern era) than
it is about Bitcoin per se.

------
seattle_spring
1\. Buying random art at garage sales and hoping they were painted by the
famous deceased

2\. Lottery tickets

3\. Slipping at Wal-Mart and suing them for millions

------
gesman
Skills

~~~
wslh
Which skills? The returns in the cryptoeconomy were much higher than the
returns that high skills give.

~~~
meric
Skills in cryptocurrency investment.

------
celticninja
I don't think anything in history has had as good an ROI as bitcoin in the
same sort of timeframe.

